# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Tanya Kontes Koi yg Pertama Kali diadakan di Indonesia

## hae

Dear para suhu dan senior,

Saya lagi penasaran sama sejarah Kontes Koi di Indonesia, sekali lagi hanya sekedar penasaran, bukan buat ngetes atau bahkan lagi bikin skripsi.  Sebenarnya kontes koi yang pertama kali diadakan di Indonesia itu sejak  kapan ya? dan diadakan di kota/daerah mana? Karena kalo saya ngintip di  link-nya koi show dari apki, di tahun 2012 ini pada bulan april yang lalu aja ada  all blitar koi show yang ke 12, sementara akhir desember nanti all indo baru akan berjalan yang ke 9  Brarti kan lebih dulu all blitar dibanding all indo. Trus untuk 1st all  blitar yang menang itu jenis apa dan Koi-nya siapa ya, mungkin ada  diantara suhu dan senior disini yang juga pernah ikutan show di Indonesia tapi sebelum  all indo diadakan atau bahkan sebelum all blitar. Tapi kontes antar  teman yang cuma bedua doang pesertanya ga termasuk ya..  

Mohon sharing-nya ya suhu dan senior-senior mudah2an bisa buat pengetahuan sejarah koi kita bersama... Makasi dan maaf jika ada yang tidak berkenan   

Regards.

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

